# Touch-up paint



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

I know this may be a simple question. Do regular auto parts stores carry touch-up paint yet for the GTO?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

NO!!! The GM number for your paint is 12346898 (5 oz. spray) and 12346897 (.5 oz. tube). :cheers


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

my spray was not close enough in color to declare it a match. My stick tube was right on!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

My barbados blue matched perfectly! But I have heard that on some of the other colors..... :cheers


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey GTODEALER... What the numbers for Torrid Red.? I'm thinking I should touch up some problem areas this weekend when I do the detailing. Hopefully, my dealer will have it in stock.


----------



## R_Andersen (Apr 4, 2005)

I'd love the part numbers for the phantom black paint to if you have them available....

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

:seeya: 


Yellow Jacket..?


----------



## toddhson (Feb 20, 2005)

Yellow Jacket numbers are:

12346752 Spray
12346751 Touch Up


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

toddhson said:


> Yellow Jacket numbers are:
> 
> 12346752 Spray
> 12346751 Touch Up


Thank you!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey guys,
PN are as follows.....

phantom black spray - 12346758
phantom black tube - 12346757

and

torrid red spray - 12346754
torrid red tube - 12346753

.....sorry about not replying sooner, hope this helps. :cheers


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

The Torrid Red was not a perfect match for me. It had an orange overtone. My body shop found a PPG paint that was a match. I'll have to look for the part # though if anyone needs it.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Hey guys,
> PN are as follows.....
> 
> phantom black spray - 12346758
> ...



Gee... You're really swell GTODEALER. Thanks..!


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

roadracer said:


> The Torrid Red was not a perfect match for me. It had an orange overtone. My body shop found a PPG paint that was a match. I'll have to look for the part # though if anyone needs it.


If you find the PN that would be great.!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Toebee said:


> Gee... You're really swell GTODEALER. Thanks..!


Hey, that's what I'm here for!! :cheers


----------



## 2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the part numbers I have Phantum Black 06 GTO. I have also heard thoughts of using Dr. Color Chip.Com, however, reviews are not that great, any one ever us that? Or how about LANGKA. 

I am trying to touch up a couple of scratches / chips so they do not rust or spread.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

How about this website, soon I was planning on getting the touch up little bottle here:

Automotivetouchup.com Touch Up Paint, Aerosol Spray Paint and Paint Touch Up Accessories


----------



## 2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO (Aug 9, 2010)

Pctek,

I went to that website and they have to color codes for my car? Why? I have a Phantom Black 2006 GTO. Color codes: WA8555 & 41


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM touch up worked good for PBM. I was it on someone elses car.


----------



## mficco77 (Jul 13, 2010)

dealer here in golden co informed me that impulse blue is discontinued. do you have part numbers


----------



## Arvadan (Sep 12, 2010)

I just ordered some Impulse blue from Medved expect it in next week.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO said:


> Pctek,
> 
> I went to that website and they have to color codes for my car? Why? I have a Phantom Black 2006 GTO. Color codes: WA8555 & 41


Im not sure why they have two color codes for each color, but the long code is the one to use.


----------



## dekomusic (Apr 3, 2010)

pctek said:


> Im not sure why they have two color codes for each color, but the long code is the one to use.


I think it's because of the year it is manufactured. Maybe i am wrong though so don't take my word for it.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm trying out the Dr. Colorchip on my PBM this week. It works OK. I'd give it a 7 out of 10. The color blends in just fine, but it doesn't "fill in" the chips as I expected. You get plenty of paint but you have to use the blender/sealant sparingly. I also will have to see how it stands up to a wash and detailing with a buffer after it cures.


----------

